# Laminitis:  How long before returning to work?



## PucciNPoni (7 June 2009)

Don't worry, I'll be consulting my vet  - but I'm at a pause in my work at the moment and my brain is working overtime.  

My mare just got diagnosed with acute lami the other day - vet will be revisiting her tomorrow.  Meanwhile, I'm wondering, if all goes well, what's the general recommendation before brining back to work?  My girlie is reasonably fit - has been doing some dressage, hacking, showing, jumping - about 4-5 days per week before she was stricken. She's not terribly overweight.  Vet and farrier think it's hormonal type...

Laminitis Trust website calls for 30 days boxrest after given "all clear" - is that what is generally done?  And then what?  How long after that before work can commence?  I don't want to rush things but I must admit that I'll be anxious to resume some work with her.  She's had some time off due to a pelvis/back injury (which she got because she was getting some time off and was objecting by hooning round a muddy field).

Thanks in advance


----------



## amandaco2 (7 June 2009)

once sound for a month and the xrays confirm if any special shoes are needed, work can be started very slowly- start on soft ground and in walk. 
small amount of turn out with close monitoring can also start.

but the course of the problem varies so much between horses- some will get minor 'relapses' depending on how damaged the feet are, some will became sound quickly and get back into work within a few months....others can take months just to become sound.


----------



## Flame_ (7 June 2009)

Its impossible to say. It depends on the severity of the attack, on how much damage is done to the structures within the feet and on how well/quickly the horse responds to treatment. If my ponies show signs of a mild attack, they're often back in full work in less than a month. One pony though, after a bad attack took over a year to come sound. Just wait to introduce exercise until the horse is totally sound, off painkillers and then do it very slowly, watching out for any signs of discomfort. If there are any, back on the box rest. Keep pestering your vet for advice any time you're not sure, its really important to get everything right to prevent any lasting damage.


----------



## Tallante (8 June 2009)

My vet said that my pony had a mild attack and that I should work him in gently in hand as soon as he appeared to be comfortable.  He came out of his stable after  4 days.

A month later, after 10-20 minutes of walk and trot per day, long-reining around the field I put him back in the carriage for an hour and had a gentle lesson - we were careful to watch his progress.  He was unfit but sound so we tried him out on the road; less than a mile with occasional trots and he appeared sound.  

That was last Wednesday, yesterday I felt that he wasn't quite right and he was refusing to work in the field.  So now he's back in his box and I'm going to start all over again.

Conclusion:  he looked sound, but he was fragile and a couple of hundred yards on the road put him back over the edge.  Don't rush it.

Incidentally, he's still on soaked hay and a bare (muddy after all the rain) paddock and will be for some time.


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 June 2009)

Thanks all for your responses.  It's good to get lots of differing answers and I know that there is no ONE answer.  But it's enough to give me an idea.  

Vet came today for a follow up visit.  She was pleased that she trotted up sound today.  But she wants me to keep her box rested for another three days with no painkillers to see how we get on - with only a wee walk out an no more.  Then if she still looks okay next week we can start some light work in hand in the school.  If all looks okay, I'll get her back to ridden work week after that.  I won't expect her back to condition and probably won't do any road work for the rest of the summer - and if I do make it to any sort of competitions it'll probably be with good footing where studs won't be required etc.  

I'm a bit dubious about putting her out at all as we haven't got any bare paddocks.  I may try to get her out for a wee bit with a muzzle on in a month's time or so.  But I'm not going to push it - she's got a massive big stable and has ample room to move about. I can get her in to the school 2x a day if necessary to stretch and work on keeping her supple and not lose too much condition before full work recommences.

Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## Tallante (8 June 2009)

Sounds like a good plan to me.

Get her out in the school as often as possible to mooch around, so long as she's comfortable walking to and from.  

Clearly, different vets have opposing views on the amount of exercise a patient should have.  Mine wasn't wrong, incidentally, I was just a bit too optimistic.

Good luck with her.  Spend some time keeping her beautiful,clean,  shiny and slim this Summer.  That's what I'll be doing with mine.


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Good luck with her.  Spend some time keeping her beautiful,clean,  shiny and slim this Summer.  That's what I'll be doing with mine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Funny, that's exactly my thoughts/plan for the summer.  I've always spent time just grooming her, but now I feel like I can spend even more time doing just that - keeping her bed lovely and trying to occupy her mind a bit.  I don't suppose doing some carrot stretches would hurt and getting her a massage -- she loves those!


----------

